# Are there any good haunts in Iowa this year?



## Sananeko

I'm asking about the pros cause I go to haunts every Halloween for my anniversary and I want to know if any of you guys know of some new or really old ones. I like the ones we go to each year but I want something different this year. The people that do the haunts each year pretty much know our names and barely try to scare use anymore. 

I wouldn't mind some yard haunts cause I love seeing what people come up with but he never want to go to those.


----------



## laz

Where are you at? I work at a corn maze in Princeton Iowa called Haunted Carter Farms.


----------



## Sananeko

I live up in ames. I don't mind travel but for him it can't be more than two hours drive one way.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Hey ya Sananeko,
I'm from Waverly, Iowa and run a home haunt if you'd like to come check it out this year!
Also, The Circle of Ash (formerly Frightmare Forest) is a new attraction located in Cedar Rapids.
:jol:.


----------



## Sananeko

Cool I put it on my list and if I can.


----------

